# Big bend on the fly



## Spottedtails (Feb 15, 2021)

Every year a group if us make a trip to drink bourbon, eat good food , and hopefully catch some fish. Spent a couple days around the big bend area last weekend which was a new area for us. Weather made for some tough fishing but we managed to catch a couple.

Friday: 20+ mph winds and rain all day. No one in the house launched a kayak or boat but one guy managed a keeper red in the ditch behind the house. Also showed us how big the tide swings are in the area. Tide was coming in most of the day but if it had been in the reverse i could see someone having a muddy day.

Saturday: weatherman was calling for more rain and was wrong as frequently happens. Woke up to blue skies but the 20mph winds hadnt gone anywhere. Decided to hit a bay system hoping for some protection. Caught my best flounder on the fly blind casting an entrance to a pond and had the hook pull on a decent red. Water wasnt super clear and ended up blowing out way more reds than I actually had decent shots at but was nice to know there were fish in the area.

sunday: decided to explore and fish a different area. Showed up and the channel leading from the boat ramp was about dry and the wind hadnt gone anywhere. Got out anyways, saw maybe 5 fish on the outside but didnt have any reasonable shots. Weird coming from Pensacola to be fishing grass beds in the Gulf of Mexico instead of a bay system. Continued working down the shoreline until we came to a creek with a deep enough channel for us to get into. Immediately started seeing fish. One of the guys caught one on spinning gear and i missed shots at a couple. Eventually sight fished one in some limestone rocks and got broke off. Rerigged and landed one from the same area. Water had come up enough to get in the creeks. Saw one fish actively feeding that i spooked and had a follow from a nice speck i saw holding in current. Ended up being able to take the creek system all the way back to the road we put in on which made for a much more pleasant paddle than having to go around the point.

monday: woke up to no wind on the day everyone had to drive home. Decided to fish early. Got to the spot from Saturday and we were too early. Still too much water to see anything and no signs of feeding so we decided to make a move. Got to a cove to the sights and sounds of 30+ redfish destroying little shrimp all over the cove. Ended up being able to sightfish one but for actively feeding they were quite spooky. Big difference from lousiana in that regard. All in all had a great time and would definitely fish the area again.

All my fish came on crack style patterns and the gear guys did good on curly tailed grubs.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

Looks like an awesome time where do I sign up for an invitation to next years trip?


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Some fine adult beverages in that second photo!


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

Looks like ya`ll had a blast. I hang with a group of friends that do the same thing. We usually end up hanging out in Steinhatchee. Where on the big bend area did ya`ll hang out? 
I think next time, we`ll try Keaton Beach and then from there work our way down to Cedar Key.


----------



## Spottedtails (Feb 15, 2021)

creekrunner said:


> Looks like ya`ll had a blast. I hang with a group of friends that do the same thing. We usually end up hanging out in Steinhatchee. Where on the big bend area did ya`ll hang out?
> I think next time, we`ll try Keaton Beach and then from there work our way down to Cedar Key.


We were in the vicinity of shell point. Id like to do cedar key as well, looks pretty dang fishy. Only issue is drive is about the same to get there as it is to get to lousiana so tough to make the call to head east.


----------



## Josh3 (Apr 16, 2020)

Great report and beautiful location choice


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I've been to keaton a few times scalloping. Is there much for redfish/poling around there? Yall just head up in the creeks? Or oyster bars?


----------



## Ashep.tn (Jun 15, 2021)

Awesome report... looked like a great time!

Gotta ask how the Blanton's paired with the Reeses Peanut Butter Cups 
Also, that Bardstown is one of my favorite finds over the last couple years. Wonderful bourbon, the distillery/bar/cafe looks awesome too. Going to have to make a trip up there at some point.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

4th generation from the area. My great grandparents actually developed a little beach just north of Keaton called Dekle Beach where my family still lives today.
The reds are a blast at certain times of the year. Don’t waste your time in the summer when everyone comes to scallop. Pretty much any other time of the year they’re easy to find. Anywhere around the grass line on the big tides is your best bet. We don’t have a ton of structure unless you get to Steinhatchee south or Spring Warrior towards St marks. Everything in this area depends on those big tide swings.


----------



## Mallard1100 (Dec 18, 2021)

Awesome report and nice flounder! Flounder on fly are awesome.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

bob_esper said:


> I've been to keaton a few times scalloping. Is there much for redfish/poling around there? Yall just head up in the creeks? Or oyster bars?


yes. Check with Jay Carson. He guides out of Keaton. It’s very fishy.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

bugslinger said:


> yes. Check with Jay Carson. He guides out of Keaton. It’s very fishy.


Second that. Jay is a good dude. Just tell him stay out of my spots 😂


----------

